
Why we need to chill about ChromeOS - vaksel
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/07/08/why-we-need-to-chill-about-chromeos/
======
swolchok
Don't understand why "netbooks are going the way of the dodo" and "the race to
the bottom will make them disappear". The race to the bottom will shake up the
market and make the industry more competitive, but shipping cheap netbooks
that low-end laptop shoppers want (and can't distinguish between except on
binary acceptibility and price!) is a dominant strategy.

------
donaq
Somehow, quoting almost exclusively from a satirical parody site does not add
weight to the OP's argument.

